# Kydex Holster Suggestion



## TAPnRACK

Looking for a "lined" Kydex holster company to make some holsters. They can be suede or leather lined.

I know of a few online but wanted to know if anyone has had one made & put it to use, and your impressions.

Been looking at Garrett Holsters (leather lined Kydex) and they look very high quality with a good selection.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skarrde

Just curious why do you want it lined?


----------



## TAPnRACK

2 reasons... Kydex holsters strip the finish off firearms quickly if not lined and also makes for a silent draw. Kydex holsters make a lot of noise.


----------



## Skarrde

Hmm have been using mine on my Sr40c and haven't noticed any damage or noise. Sorry not trying to be difficult but have read of some people having trouble because dirt gets in the leather and turns into sand paper. I will keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I've used all leather holsters for the last 10 years and never had an issue like that (sand)... so I dont see how a leather lined Kydex would be different than an all leather one.

I've just read a lot of posts on different forums with Kydex users complaining about premature wear. I am fine with wear and tear on my weapons as they are tools of my trade... but I was looking to attempt to preserve the finish as long as possible since my holsters get a lot of use.


----------



## Skarrde

Totally understand and agree. I take the time to clean it and I want it to stay nice. Like I said I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

TAPnRACK said:


> I've used all leather holsters for the last 10 years and never had an issue like that (sand)... so I dont see how a leather lined Kydex would be different than an all leather one...


It used to be that Kydex holsters were lined with suede. Suede gathers dirt like a magnet, and the dirt acts like sandpaper on your pistol.
If the plastic holster is lined with a grain-surfaced leather, rather than suede, all should be well.

I have noticed that lined plastic holsters become loose over time. The leather lining gets compressed here and there, and the holster's grip on the gun lessens-sometimes quite a lot.
This happens to all-leather holsters too, but not anywhere near as quickly. The more-rigid Kydex makes the leather lining compress sooner, while an all-leather rig "gives" enough to let the lining spring back between presentations.


----------



## VAMarine

I've been using a Garrett Industies IWB for a couple of months now, my only gripe is that the leather loops are a little rough in appearance.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just ordered a hybrid pistol holster & double mag holster from Zero Concealment Systems (ZCS) in Super Camo (unlicensed multicam). Should be shipped within 30 days. Great prices and turnaround time is reasonable. Read a lot of good reviews and figured I'd give them a shot.

Both are OWB and I will be doing a full review shortly after inspecting and running it for a bit.


----------



## talldrink

I have a RTS holster and a set of double mag holsters for my CZ phantom. Been using it quite a bit at the range as well as shooting in local USPSA shoots and I'm very happy with it. The only thing that I needed to do to the holster was to relax it just ever so slightly at the rear of the slide release. Before I did this I had to use 2 hands to yank the gun from the holster, but now it functions perfectly and has excellent retention. I had a couple of questions about my order once received and all I can say is that ZCS has excellent customer service!! I'm quite sure I'll end up buying another one in the future.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Good to hear... their price is very competitive and they offer more options than most holster companies I've found. Looking forward to receiving my order from ZCS.


----------



## jdeere9750

VAMarine said:


> I've been using a Garrett Industies IWB for a couple of months now, my only gripe is that the leather loops are a little rough in appearance.


Relative to a comparable leather holster, is it comfortable? How does the Kydex feel against the skin after a long, active day? Does it sit still? I was debating on the IWB with Tuckable loops or the Fusion. I like the thought of the Kydex between me and the gun (sweat), but I'm worried about the comfort level. I don't compete or anything, but I thought it would be durable and good for sweat.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Raven, Comp-Tac, Safariland, Blackhawk, Fobus are all well established names in kydex or composite holsters. It comes down to the user's specific wants and needs regarding how they carry, the clothes they wear and other factors (vehicles, crowds, etc.). Most of the time I use a Fobus Evolution series belt holster (NOT the standard Fobus which many don't like). I also like the Comp-Tac belt holster.

Any holster is going to wear the finish on a daily carried gun after a while. It might take months or it might take years. I have been carrying a gen3 Glock 23 in a Fobus Evolution belt holster for over 5 1/2 years and there is almost no wear on the slide. Some guns' finishes are more fragile then others and will wear more with regular carry, regardless of the holster used. You should be fine with any of the popular and commonly used kydex/composite holsters out there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SouthernBoy said:


> ...Most of the time I use a Fobus Evolution series belt holster...


Years ago, when the Fobus first came out, we tested a sample pretty thoroughly for a magazine review.
The sample we tested was not the Evolution model, so I would appreciate it, were you to tell me what the differences are.

The sample we tested was attached to its paddle by (if I remember correctly) two rivets at the top of the holster. (It may have been three rivets.)
When one of the testers grabbed the holster itself, and pulled with ordinary force, the holster tore off of its paddle and left the "assailant" with both pistol and holster-pouch in his hands. The holster wearer found it almost impossible to prevent this from happening.
The Fobus we tested was made to fit the M1911 (if course). Almost half of the pistol protruded out of the bottom of the holster-pouch, which resulted in the pistol contacting hard and potentially-damaging surfaces whenever the wearer sat down.
We were not impressed. No-rather, we were strongly adversely impressed.

Please tell me about your own experience with the Fobus Evolution.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Years ago, when the Fobus first came out, we tested a sample pretty thoroughly for a magazine review.
> The sample we tested was not the Evolution model, so I would appreciate it, were you to tell me what the differences are.
> 
> The sample we tested was attached to its paddle by (if I remember correctly) two rivets at the top of the holster. (It may have been three rivets.)
> When one of the testers grabbed the holster itself, and pulled with ordinary force, the holster tore off of its paddle and left the "assailant" with both pistol and holster-pouch in his hands. The holster wearer found it almost impossible to prevent this from happening.
> The Fobus we tested was made to fit the M1911 (if course). Almost half of the pistol protruded out of the bottom of the holster-pouch, which resulted in the pistol contacting hard and potentially-damaging surfaces whenever the wearer sat down.
> We were not impressed. No-rather, we were strongly adversely impressed.
> 
> Please tell me about your own experience with the Fobus Evolution.


The Evolution is more robust. It has three rivets in the upper belt attachment and two in the lower part of that attachment. The rivets do not contact the Glock slide. And the holster covers a little more of the gun.

The best kydex/composite holster I have used, in terms of strength, is the Comp-tac belt holster. One of its advantages, other than is amazing strength, is the fact that it is not a canted holster; it is straight up and down. I mention advantage when I should have noted that for those who prefer a non-canted holster. And its pretty small so it is not at all cumbersome or ungainly.

I am not a fan of the standard Fobus holster and have seen the video of the holster being torn loose from its paddle in a paddle holster. Finding that holster that does everything right is very difficult for me. I have a copy paper box in the basement that is pretty full of holsters I have tried over the years and these two I mentioned here have come to be my favorites for my Glocks and M&P's. I do have other carry guns with their own holsters, but these are my first choices.


----------



## VAMarine

jdeere9750 said:


> Relative to a comparable leather holster, is it comfortable? How does the Kydex feel against the skin after a long, active day? Does it sit still? I was debating on the IWB with Tuckable loops or the Fusion. I like the thought of the Kydex between me and the gun (sweat), but I'm worried about the comfort level. I don't compete or anything, but I thought it would be durable and good for sweat.


I am currently using the tuckable IWB, however I am not tucking it and I am wearing it as an appendix holster.

The kydex never touches my skin but due to where I carry it and who it rides I have foam pad attached to the holster body. It does'nt shift much much at all.

The reason I went this route was sweat, I soak a leather IWB in the summer on the range. In terms of comfort, I wear mine 9+ hours a day Monday through Friday and a lot on weekends and I find it very comfortable.




























So far I really like it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SouthernBoy said:


> ...I have a copy paper box in the basement that is pretty full of holsters I have tried over the years...


As do we all!
Well, most of us, anyway...

When I was still getting review samples, I used to give 'em away to the local gun club, for their annual fund-raiser.
But they never even said "Thank you." And I'm no longer doing reviews. So I don't any more.


----------



## jdeere9750

VAMarine said:


> I am currently using the tuckable IWB, however I am not tucking it and I am wearing it as an appendix holster.
> 
> The kydex never touches my skin but due to where I carry it and who it rides I have foam pad attached to the holster body. It does'nt shift much much at all.
> 
> The reason I went this route was sweat, I soak a leather IWB in the summer on the range. In terms of comfort, I wear mine 9+ hours a day Monday through Friday and a lot on weekends and I find it very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I really like it.


Thanks!


----------



## RUT

>>Hmm have been using mine on my Sr40c and haven't noticed any damage or noise.<<

Same on this end. I much prefer them over leather for general carry use.


----------



## VAMarine

Regarding the tuckable Silent Thunder, I'm kind of bummed, just after singing this holster some praise the kydex attachment that as the loops broke on me.

Not sure exactly when/what caused it to break but I took it out at the end of the day as normal and there was a big crack across the arm.

I did order some extras that were shaped differently but I think I'm going to stop by the local machinist and see if they can make an aluminum strut. This holster hasn't seen much HARD use and in the next year it's definitely going to need to stand up to more abuse than I've put it through...

Also, in light of this breakage, should I not be able to get a more durable strut, I'm looking at a replacement for my needs. So far the leader is the *Desibens Gun Leather AIWB CC Hybrid holster*, just waiting on some questions to get answered.


----------



## VAMarine

Took the broken piece into the machine shop, should have a somewhat flexible aluminum strut in a couple of days. Part will be dehorned, sand blasted, and threaded for the loop attachment screws. The original strut had threaded brass inlets for the loops imbedded in the kydex. those screws will now thread direct into the strut and remove another possible point of failure.

Part will cost more than some comparable holsters @ $60 + or - but I will have a near indestructable holster.

Will probably still order the Desibens rig latger on.

Ill probably move some of these posts into a thread of its own when time permits.


----------



## jdeere9750

VAMarine said:


> Took the broken piece into the machine shop, should have a somewhat flexible aluminum strut in a couple of days. Part will be dehorned, sand blasted, and threaded for the loop attachment screws. The original strut had threaded brass inlets for the loops imbedded in the kydex. those screws will now thread direct into the strut and remove another possible point of failure.
> 
> Part will cost more than some comparable holsters @ $60 + or - but I will have a near indestructable holster.
> 
> Will probably still order the Desibens rig latger on.
> 
> Ill probably move some of these posts into a thread of its own when time permits.


Well, crap. Thanks for the update. I was leaning that way, but now you've got me rethinking that.


----------



## VAMarine

Well I still need to contact Garrett and see if they will replace the strut. I still really like the holster and I don't think this would be an issue when wearing the holster on the side.


----------

